# alternative Khorne/Lizardmen model?



## admiraldick (Sep 9, 2008)

this isn't actually that new, but it appears to have slipped under the radar.

Asmodee have just released the latest wave of miniatures for their (no defunct) game Helldorado. the Kartikeya  is particularly worthy of note as i think it could probably step into the Warhammer or 40k universes with relative ease.

hope you guys like it.


----------



## Trevor Drake (Oct 25, 2008)

You know, I have seen someone here on the site posting up models that were their personal greens, but look alot like several of the models here. Nice find.

Here is what I am talking about:



















Those two are so familiar, guess i am going to be digging around for some awnsers lol.

Good find Admiral.


----------



## Death Shroud (Mar 1, 2008)

Asmodee do some very good models and the games system is also really nice. A few friends and I played it at Salute 2008 and enjoyed it so much we bought a faction each (then gave up waiting for the English language rules to be released!).

We bought ours from Simple Miniature Games http://www.simpleminiaturegames.net

I know Asmodee were suffering some financial troubles earlier in the year, so it may well be a case of "Get 'em while you can!"


----------



## KarlFranz40k (Jan 30, 2009)

Ooooh, these are lovely! I'm not too familiar with the lizardmen army book, but they should sure fit in somewhere.


----------



## admiraldick (Sep 9, 2008)

Death Shroud said:


> Asmodee do some very good models and the games system is also really nice. A few friends and I played it at Salute 2008 and enjoyed it so much we bought a faction each (then gave up waiting for the English language rules to be released!).


i guess you know already, but there is a free to download Englsh version of the rules on the website. sadly, i don't know much about the game at all, due to the fact that my gaming buddies can't get their act together when it comes to trying out new stuff (if it ain't Napoleonic or WWII Naval battles they're pretty slow off the mark).



Death Shroud said:


> I know Asmodee were suffering some financial troubles earlier in the year, so it may well be a case of "Get 'em while you can!"


as i understand it the game has been picked up by an American manufacturer. i have know idea what that will mean for the game though.


----------



## Wachaza (Mar 20, 2008)

Lots of really good warhammer proxies in their rnage. The demons looks good for Khorne and Nurgle especiallt. The humans fit okay with Empire but they're to a more realistic proprotion than GW minis.


----------

